
Everything we believe about enterprise software is a well constructed lie - thefalcon
https://www.shopify.com/enterprise/83186374-the-dirty-little-secret-traditional-enterprise-software-companies-dont-want-you-knowing?utm_source=exacttarget&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=plusdigest&etid=16071467
======
bandrami
I don't know that I'd call them "well constructed"

~~~
thefalcon
Well enough constructed to be effective. I've worked at two startups that
thought they had to spring for Oracle/ATG to build a world class eCommerce
website, and both ended up migrating to and being much more successful with
Shopify.

